# Monarchs Beat Sparks



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Monarchs 73, Sparks 58 

:cheers:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:vbanana:


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

no surprise i was hoping that . with my ticha wining the storm .


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

congradulations. i hope monarchs win it all. they deserve it.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Tangela Smith, wow I had no idea she was so good, another underated player. Sparks had no answer for her. I like the Monarchs size with Smith, Griffith, and Brunson and Walker. I think they will give Seattle fits in the paint.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Tangela Smith, wow I had no idea she was so good, another underated player. Sparks had no answer for her. I like the Monarchs size with Smith, Griffith, and Brunson and Walker. I think they will give Seattle fits in the paint.


Tangela has been a major contributor for the Monarchs for the last four years, she plays in the shadow of Griffith, Ruthie, and Ticha but she is as important if not more than the latter two.

Im so happy the Sparks have been eliminated.

Stuart


----------

